# WHAT KIND OF PIRANHA



## red bely piranha (Dec 5, 2003)

ONE IS 8 INCH THE OTHER 10


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

The rightmost piranha is a pygo for sure.. I think I see a humeral spot so maybe a caribe. The left one looks like a spilo to me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Red Belly on the left.. Piraya on the right.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Hhhhmmm, I think the picture is of two blurry fish. . . but I could be wrong.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is a smaller version of the pic.
The right one seems to be a Caribe and the left seems like a Natterreri but it has also a fainted humeral spot.....

Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...and something that i forgot.Please don't upload such big pics.For those who have slow connection (this includes me) i takes ages for the pic to show up.
The first pic is more than 900kb and my 'version' is only 98kb!!!!

Jim


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2 reds. both are natts. the one on the right has a darker patch, but it's too high to be a humeral spot. it's just dark coloration by the gill. they are 2 very nice red belly piranhas.

Joe


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

2 reds.


----------

